# Fink... j'arrive pas à installer GIMP sous Panther



## jeje (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

voilà j'ai fait une clean install de Panther, avec Xcode, X11...

(j'ai mon ancien dossier /sw sauvegardé sur un DVD si nécessaire)

j'ai téléchargé le nouveau fink binary, je l'ai installé
ensuite je fais fink install gimp...

et à chaque fois il me demande d'installer Xfree86...

et en fin d'install ca plante...ca me bousille X11...

et je n'ai toujours pas de Gimp...alors que sous Jaguar il n'y avait pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Bref à l'aide : quelle est la recette magique?


----------



## Bobbus (14 Novembre 2003)

jeje a dit:
			
		

> Bref à l'aide : quelle est la recette magique?



Faire un fink selfupdate et un fink update-all pour mettre a jour avant de commencer a installer quoi que ce soit

Et/ou aller voir les FAQ de Fink (par ici)

Bob


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Novembre 2003)

si tu as fait un clean install, peut être (à la lecture de ce que tu as fait ensuite) as tu oublié de remettre la ligne
"source /sw/bin/init.sh" dans .bashrc ou .zshrc
ou
"source /sw/bin/init.csh" dans .tcshrc

selon le shell que tu utilises. Attention 10.2 par défaut utilisait tcsh, alors que 10.3 utilise bash par défaut.

fait ça et ensuite effectivement un fink selfupdate
et ça devrait marcher.
Alors tu pourras installer Gimp.


----------



## jeje (14 Novembre 2003)

merci mais j'ai bien fait le selfupdate et tout...

l'installation se passe bien...sauf qu'il me propose d'installer Xfree et c'est inutile sous 10.3

je vais faire un nouvel essai...


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Novembre 2003)

autre idée (je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut !)
as tu seulement installé Xcode ou l'ensemble developper ?
(je ne me souviens plus mais le X11 SDK ne se ballade t il pas dans un des packages developpeurs autre que Xcode ?)


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2003)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Attention 10.2 par défaut utilisait tcsh, alors que 10.3 utilise bash par défaut.



Justement, y aurait-il un moyen de changer le login et de le faire se logguer dans tcsh ?


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Novembre 2003)

dans les prefs du Terminal met
exécuter cette commande ...   :              /bin/tcsh

ainsi que sur ton user dans Gestionnaire Netinfo


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (15 Novembre 2003)

OK pour les pref du Terminal mais je ne trouve pas User dans Netinfo.. Paux tu me montrer la voie ?


----------



## Bobbus (15 Novembre 2003)

Philippe Etcheverry a dit:
			
		

> OK pour les pref du Terminal mais je ne trouve pas User dans Netinfo.. Paux tu me montrer la voie ?



En fait le mettre dans NetInfo suffit (ça modifie aussi le shell lancé lors d'une connexion ssh et autres joyeusetés)

Dans la colonne du milieu, il y a un user(s?), tu cliques dessus et dans la colonne de droite, tu sélectionnes ton nom d'utilisateur (court), dans la liste qui apparaît en bas, tu modifies la ligne en face de shell qui est par défaut /bin/bash en /bin/zsh (ou /bin/tcsh ou tout autre chemin vers un shell de ton choix (y compris installé via fink éventuellement))

Bob


----------



## jeje (15 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous

c'est installé, compilé et tout et tout!

la FAQ sur fink m'a aidé : effectivement je n'avais pas installé le X11 SDK


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2003)

Merci Thierry et Bobbus !


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (16 Novembre 2003)

J'ai la poisse ! Voilà ce que j'obtiens après avoir suivi tes conseils:
Welcome toDarwin
tcsh: /usr/share/init/tcsh/rc : no such file or directory
!!!!!


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Novembre 2003)

tu as rentré
/bin/tcsh  sur ton utilisateur dans Netinfo ?

va voir si tu as bien tcsh en faisant
cd /bin
ls

sinon installe le package BSD sur le disque d'install Panther


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

tcsh est  bien dans NetInfo et bin enregistre bien sa présence !
Mystère, mystère...


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Novembre 2003)

tu dois avoir un .cshrc ou .tcshrc à la racine de ton dossier utilisateur qui a des lignes bizarres : édite le avec pico et regarde les lignes (au besoin poste les ici si tu ne sais pas).


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

Pardonne moi mais Mac Gene refuse que je t'envoi les copies d'écran (pdf) Je fais comment pour te les poster ?


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Novembre 2003)

tu l'édites avec pico
pico .tcshrc ou pico .cshrc
et tu sélectionnes tout le texte (par ex avec la souris et shift)
command c
et commnd v sur le post


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

UW PICO(tm) 2.5                File: .tcshrc                Modified  

^G Get Help ^O WriteOut ^R Read File^Y Prev Pg  ^K Cut Text ^C Cur Pos  
^X Exit     ^J Justify  ^W Where is ^V Next Pg  ^U UnCut Tex^T To Spell 



Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Etcheverry% sudo pico .cshrc


   UW PICO(tm) 2.5             File: .cshrc            Modified  

source /sw/bin/init.csh
setenv LC_ALL fr_FR
setenv LANG fr_FR

^G Get Hel^O WriteOu^R Read Fi^Y Prev Pg^K Cut Tex^C Cur Pos
^X Exit   ^J Justify^W Where i^V Next Pg^U UnCut T^T To Spel


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Novembre 2003)

j'avoue....je ne vois pas.

donc soit quelqu'un d'autre connait tcsh, soit (faisons un peu de prosélytisme) tu découvres zsh.

si tu me suis pour le zsh, tu rentres zsh-4.1.1 dans netinfo comme indiqué précédemment en shell par défaut.

puis tu te crées un .zshrc à la racine de ton dossier utilisateur 

pico .zshrc

et tu rentres :

source /sw/bin/init.sh
LANGUAGE=fr_FR
LC_ALL=fr_FR
LC_MESSAGE=fr_FR

export LANGUAGE LC_ALL LC_MESSAGE

et voilà, ctrl x pour quitter en sauvant

je viens de réessayer sur mon autre user, ça marche ! et zsh est un shell très intéressant, très souple en fait. a toi de voir.


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

J'ai rentré tous ces paramètres (merci de ton aide) mais je ne peux en vérifier les effets: à force de proposer toutes ces modif, mon X11 est en panne (conflit de configurations ?): à peine ouvert il se referme !
Encore un problème !...


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Novembre 2003)

a priori pas de conflit puisque si tu mets zsh, il ne lira que .zshrc, plus .bashrc ni .cshrc

pour être sûr, comme j'étais un peu rapide, as tu bien rentré
/bin/zsh-4.1.1
dans netinfo ?


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

Tout est correct...Je me demande si le bug de X11 ne vient pas d'une ancienne version de Gimp que j'avais tenté en vain de charger il y a 6 mois ???
Comment mettre les choses à plat ?


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Novembre 2003)

je ne pense pas
peux tu poster le contenu de ton fichier .xinitrc ?
(là aussi à la racine de ton répertoire utilisateur)


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (17 Novembre 2003)

Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Etcheverry% sudo pico .xinitrc
Password:


   UW PICO(tm) 2.5              File: .xinitrc             Modified  

?
?


^G Get Help^O WriteOut^R Read Fil^Y Prev Pg ^K Cut Text^C Cur Pos 
^X Exit    ^J Justify ^W Where is^V Next Pg ^U UnCut Te^T To Spell


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Novembre 2003)

dans le .xinitrc, enlève les ??

au pire, ajoute la ligne 

/usr/X11R6/bin/quartz-wm


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2003)

As-tu remarqué que le log avec zsh donne ça :
Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Etcheverry%
Et non plus ça :
[Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Etcheverry:~] Philippe% ?

De plus, une fois X11 lancé(ça marche à nouveau, on a réinstallé X11), Xterm ne se loggue pas et affiche ça :
tcsh: /usr/share/init/tcsh/rc: No such file or directory.
&gt;

Qu'en pense-tu ?


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Novembre 2003)

le prompt est différent mais ce n'est pas très grave

tcsh: /usr/share/init/tcsh/rc me parait correspondre à la commande 
source /usr/share/init/tcsh/rc et n'a rien à voir avec zsh
si tu l'as rentré dans netinfo, un redémarrage peut remettre les choses en ordre.


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2003)

Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dossier "init" dans /usr/share ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'où "no such file or directory"...


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2003)

Bon, ça y est ça maaaarche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour votre aide les gars !


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Novembre 2003)

ouf !!!


----------



## Philippe Etcheverry (19 Novembre 2003)

Merci de ton aide qui avec celle de macmarco m'ont ouvertes les joies de Gimp !


----------



## TomCats (22 Décembre 2003)

Lorsque j'essaie d'installer une application avec Fink, j'ai le message suivant dans le Terminal :

You have an existing X11 installation in /usr/X11R6 and/or /etc/X11. This package refuses to overwrite these. Remove them, then tell Fink to install xfree86 again. (The package won't be recompiled.) If you want to keep your X11 installation, install system-xfree86 resp. system-xtools instead to make this known to Fink's package system.

J'ai installé X11 (sur le CD3) et les Xcode Tools sans omettre le SDK pour X11. Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour que cela marche :-(


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Décembre 2003)

tu as bien mis le source /sw/bin/init.csh dans ton shell ?

autre solution : comment es tu passé à Panther, si tu as fait simplement une mise à jour, avais tu déjà installé Xfree86 sur ta machine (ce qu'il semble signaler).
si oui, supprime les deux répertoires cités, réinstalles X11 et X11 SDK et regarde ce qu'il dit ?

encore une autre idée : as tu bien installé la denière version de Fink (0.6.2 il me semble) fait pour Panther ? (celle ci détecte automatiquement que tu as X11, contrairement à avant ou tu devais lui dire que tu avais intallé X11)

voilà, pas d'autres idées pour l'instant ...


----------

